# My New Malkoff Projects



## Gene43

First of all, I truly appreciate all the support and kind words I've received on my Mag Mods. I apologize that I had to raise the price so much lately, but I had to do something to slow down the orders. I'm a one man operation and with a wife and 2 kids I was having no time for them. That and the fact that I don't believe in just throwing things together. I like to build them right.

That said some of the new projects I'm working on are:

1.) A Surefire P-60 style dropin that will generate in excess of 200 lumen and still maintain 1-2 hour runtime.

2.) A Mag dropin version of my current Mag Mod setup. It will have the 900-1000ma output and be fully heatsinked. It should work in 2-5 D cell lights. A C sized version may not be possible.

3.) A 3 Led version of my current Mag Mod. The driver is capable of outputting 2100ma. It should be a real screamer approaching the 600 lumen output range.

I hope these are of interest .

Thanks, Gene Malkoff


----------



## qip

2 & 3 look interesting get some pics and details of how you will do that


----------



## lumenal

Wow Gene, I'd really be interested in these products. And you can bet most everyone else will be also!

I just checked your site and holy smokes! I should have ordered from you when you had pics of Maggie the dog and the "high-tech" lab on the Action Shots!




(I couldn't decide whether to send or buy a new host; snooze you lose!)

Keep up the excellent work, and looking forward to more of your modifications.


----------



## Daekar

2 and 3 more definitely are screaming for my wallet's attention...

as for 1, when you say P-60, do you mean an incandescent drop-in? Or an LED drop-in similar to the ones available for P-60 lights?


----------



## 021411

Gene43 said:


> First of all, I truly appreciate all the support and kind words I've received on my Mag Mods. I apologize that I had to raise the price so much lately, but I had to do something to slow down the orders. I'm a one man operation and with a wife and 2 kids I was having no time for them. That and the fact that I don't believe in just throwing things together. I like to build them right.
> 
> That said some of the new projects I'm working on are:
> 
> 1.) A Surefire P-60 style dropin that will generate in excess of 200 lumen and still maintain 1-2 hour runtime.
> 
> 2.) A Mag dropin version of my current Mag Mod setup. It will have the 900-1000ma output and be fully heatsinked. It should work in 2-5 D cell lights. A C sized version may not be possible.
> 
> 3.) A 3 Led version of my current Mag Mod. The driver is capable of outputting 2100ma. It should be a real screamer approaching the 600 lumen output range.
> 
> I hope these are of interest .
> 
> Thanks, Gene Malkoff


 
Wow, I'm definitely interested in Project #1.  Number 3 sounds extra nice too.


----------



## 021411

Double tap.


----------



## Alteran

They all sound good to me! Any idea of potential costs?


----------



## Gene43

The P-60 style dropin will be an LED version to replace incandescent module. I don't know about cost. It depends on the parts and work involved in putting them together. Right now I'm developing the drivers for these applications.


----------



## SuperTorch

If your going to use the rebel(I don't know if its even out yet) for number 3 you can count me in, any 600 lumen Mag esp if it maintains focus is a done deal for me.


----------



## greenstuffs

I'd be in for #3 and #2 as well.


----------



## Alin10123

Hmm. interested in #3. However... 2100mah... is that 700mah per led? You should find a way to drive them to the max. 
Then stick in a 2 stage or something. lol


----------



## Wutda

I'd definitely be interested in #1 and maybe #3. Keep us posted.


----------



## davenlei

I am interested in #2 for sure and #3 depending on runtime, etc. Of course, price is one of the main factors.
Sooo... how much? :naughty:


----------



## lukestephens777

I'd love a Tri Led Mag Drop in!!


----------



## Burgess

Gene, we are interested in *anything* else you develop !


You certainly have our complete attention.








Regarding yer' family situation, there's only one solution:

Put 'em to work on the assembly line.

Make 'em start pullin' their own weight, for a change.

They've been freeloading for much too long !


<just kidding, just kidding>


----------



## xiaowenzu

Awesome lights 1 & 3! Although I wish that you'd also design a NovaTac that's about 1200 Lumens using the next generation Cree's. That would totally rock!


----------



## DUQ

*#3* sounds very promising.


----------



## SmUk

i want full power for #3
3000ma @ #3 !! 3x240lm = 720 ! 
​


----------



## waynejitsu

Definately first rate and you do not have to wait for months to recieve it back.
Great work and very professional.

Please keep us informed


----------



## Daekar

hrmm... well I can tell you my brother will definitely want one of those P-60 dropins for his combat light! Sounds like a good birthday present to me. If you can deliver even 150 lumens for at least 1 hour (as long as it's not really really floody I will commit to purchasing at least 1 assuming price is below $60.


----------



## gigbyt

I'm liking the #3 option, have finger hovering over the  button :twothumbs .


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser

all three sounds like winners, I'd be interested in all 3!


----------



## SEMIJim

I'm definitely interested in #2 and #3.

It'll be interesting to see how you accomplish #2, fully heat-sinked. I'm confident it's possible, despite the fact somebody not long ago asserted the Terralux drop-ins were they way they were because it was "impossible" to heat sink a drop-in properly.

#3 is interesting, as well. I've been interested in a "floody" Mag-format light for some time. I think there's a good market for it, Elektrolumens appears to have abandoned that segment, and nobody else appears to be doing it. I suspect the challenge will be coming up with some kind of assembly that you can easily install. IIRC, the reason Wayne stopped doing these is he felt they were too labour-intensive for the return.

Of course: What I'm interested in and what I have the money for aren't the same thing , so don't take anything like my comments above as any kind of indication of my intent to purchase.


----------



## max52

How do I get on you're mailing list! I like all of your proposals


----------



## waynejitsu

If you do have a mailing list, I want on it


----------



## Phaserburn

Gene, yes, I'd be interested in all three! Do you actually have prototypes of any of these badboys?


----------



## ace0001a

SEMIJim said:


> It'll be interesting to see how you accomplish #2, fully heat-sinked. I'm confident it's possible, despite the fact somebody not long ago asserted the Terralux drop-ins were they way they were because it was "impossible" to heat sink a drop-in properly.



Yeah, the drop-in is a great idea. I don't think the word "impossible" was really the intention literally for the Terralux camp. I think those guys meant something more along the lines of that they didn't "feel it was worth the cost to develop" or "didn't feel there was enough interest from a mass-market standpoint". Either way, this will be a great opportunity for Gene and great for us flashaholics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene43

No prototypes as of yet. But several parts of prototypes. As soon as I get something halfway together, another little light bulb goes off in my head. Then I have to tear things down to make changes. Eventually things get too cut up. Then a build a new one incorporating the changes. Unfortunately it takes time and money, which are available in limited quantities. You can get on my mailing list by creating an acct on the website www.malkoffdevices.com .

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Optic Nerve

Gene , 
The P-60 drop in you are talking about, is that a LED drop-in for a surefire 6p flashlight? If it is, I am very interested?


----------



## Gene43

Yes an LED drop-in for a Surefire 6P flashlight and any other lights that will take the 
P-60 module that are 6volts and maybe a little above.


----------



## Cerberus

That all looks very promising............I especially like the tri-led drop in that is mentioined above 

Cerberus


----------



## Alin10123

Was there any way to drive each of the LED's at [email protected] in #3?


----------



## Gene43

The tri-led wouldn't be a dropin. It would be similar, except in output of course, to my current Mag Mod. 

Each of the Leds could be driven separately, but battery life on 3D's would probably be less than an hour, maybe 2 hrs on nimh.


----------



## ace0001a

Yeah, I think I'd rather have a compromise between runtime and absolute brightness on the Tri-LED version. 2100mA between 3 SSCP4s is still really good while alsol having good runtime if I'm understanding to idea for it.


----------



## waynejitsu

I will send my light this week.
I know I will like this mod even better

Gene has the best customer service and he really wants you to be happy with your mod..., with these lights, how can you help but be happy!!


----------



## BMRSEB

Signed up on Gene's site!!


----------



## OCEANBEAMER

Gene,#2&#3 both sound fantastic.........time to put on a few full time employees,,your wife&kids come first or theres hell to pay at home....good luck and I will be eagerly looking forward to your excellant products and outstanding ideas...you are a credit to this hobby/tool industry and you are to be commended for your more than fair ,and somewhat surpriseing full money back guarentee!! bravo!


----------



## SQ40

2 and 3 are both excellent options!!


----------



## Alin10123

Gene43 said:


> The tri-led wouldn't be a dropin. It would be similar, except in output of course, to my current Mag Mod.
> 
> Each of the Leds could be driven separately, but battery life on 3D's would probably be less than an hour, maybe 2 hrs on nimh.



Hmm... that would just about kill all the runtime huh? 
What do you think? [email protected] per led? or tone it down a bit to get a little more runtime? Perhaps a 2 stage switch so that we get could both?


----------



## daveman

I'm glad you plan on offering even more mods to the public, Gene. After sampling your modified 2D Mag, I can honestly say that your works are top notch quality and solid all around. On one hand I sincerely hope you'll sellout your local Home Depot's stock of Mags, but I really wish to keep such marvelous lights to myself. Oh well...can't have it both ways. I am waiting for your next mod, Gene.

David


----------



## Alin10123

daveman said:


> I'm glad you plan on offering even more mods to the public, Gene. After sampling your modified 2D Mag, I can honestly say that your works are top notch quality and solid all around. On one hand I sincerely hope you'll sellout your local Home Depot's stock of Mags, but I really wish to keep such marvelous lights to myself. Oh well...can't have it both ways. I am waiting for your next mod, Gene.
> 
> David



Man... you already have yours? Mine is going to ship around Friday. I can't wait. I'm so jealous you already got yours! lol


----------



## LiteBrite

Gene, quit your job and focus solely on building these!!!!


----------



## Gene43

I've kind of gotten used to being married. After all its been 16 years.


----------



## Burgess

LOL !









That made me smile, Gene !


----------



## Wave

Tagged for interest in all 3


----------



## fod

Gene,

I could not be happier with the 3D drop in, and I would like to express interest in your other projects, especially the 6P dropin, for now, and the tri-led down the road


----------



## soupdragon

would be keen on option (1) 

I've been hanging about waiting for a high powered surefire drop-in with a cree or p4 run at 1a for a while 

one thing though are planning on making run on single 17650 or 18650 as well as 6v


----------



## rcnuk

Gene,
I've beed checking your site every few days only to find out today that the Drop-In Module for 2/3 D-Cell Maglite Flashlight is already sold out. How could I've missed it? Hope you have some more soon.


----------



## etc

Interested in the drop module for 3D MagLite.


----------



## barkingmad

Tri-LED sounds GREAT - but would be superb if it could be driven a bit more (i.e. 1-1.1a each like your single LED drop-in) or as someone else said with 2-3 level output?

But there again there is not really a massive difference between ~720 lumens over ~600 lumens - perhaps it is a heat dissapation issue and the slightly lower output would mean longer runtime...


----------



## Gene43

The specs have changed it will be a dropin with each led driven at 1000ma.Gene


----------



## acourvil

Gene43 said:


> The specs have changed it will be a dropin with each led driven at 1000ma.Gene



I want one!!!


----------



## Ottawa411

Gene43 said:


> The specs have changed it will be a dropin with each led driven at 1000ma.Gene


I think I want one too. Sounds very promising.


----------



## SR.GRINGO

Gene43 said:


> The specs have changed it will be a dropin with each led driven at 1000ma.Gene


 

Looking forward to this..... I bought a host in anticipation. Guess in the meantime I will enjoy your current mag drop in. Any ideas on a release date?


----------



## Gene43

Well I thought I would have a few prototypes ready by this past weekend. I did manage to waste 3 Crees, 3 drivers, and a copper heatsink on a nasty beamed floodmaster. Its almost like the beams thrown from one of those rearview mirror crystals when the sun hits it. A sickening disco ball. Ordered some other parts and back to the garage (lab).

Gene


----------



## smokelaw1

Gene43 said:


> Well I thought I would have a few prototypes ready by this past weekend. I did manage to waste 3 Crees, 3 drivers, and a copper heatsink on a nasty beamed floodmaster. Its almost like the beams thrown from one of those rearview mirror crystals when the sun hits it. A sickening disco ball. Ordered some other parts and back to the garage (lab).
> 
> Gene


 
"nasty beamed floodmaster." Wow. I think you finally managed to build something I am NOT jumping out of my seat to order!!! 

When this baby runs right, I am sure it is going to be OUTSTANDING, and I am giddy at the thought of a 700 ish lumen mag 3d with the capability of running nimh or alks! 
Is this going to be an end-user installed mod, or would you need to have our lights sent to you?


----------



## GregY

Still have a firm interest in #2. Waiting for more to appear. You need an apprentice, or grad student, or something.


----------



## Gene43

The tri-led will be a dropin. A copper heatsink similar to the current single emitter Mag Dropin.

Greg I have 5 partially completed on the workbench. Hopefully I will have them ready by tomorrow.


----------



## waynejitsu

I have several of Gene's mods and all are brighter than anything over the counter.
My Mother has his 3D, 2 stage K2 light, I have a 2D, 2 stage K2, reconverted to a 1 stage Seoul, and a P60 mod drop in.

What I am waiting for (GENE, Please take notes and PM me when ready
I want the 3 Led light, mated to a Mag "C" body if "at all possible".


Please PM or email or call me when this one is ready..., I love the 3 led lights!!!


----------



## barkingmad

Gene43 said:


> The tri-led will be a dropin. A copper heatsink similar to the current single emitter Mag Dropin.
> 
> Greg I have 5 partially completed on the workbench. Hopefully I will have them ready by tomorrow.


 
have you decided on a price yet? 

Sounds great - especially now 1000ma to each emitter! :thumbsup:


----------



## LiteBrite

Gene,

How soon will these be out and how much will they be? I purchased one of the 9 original prototype drop ins and am definitely interested in one of these.


----------



## GregY

Gene43 said:


> The tri-led will be a dropin. A copper heatsink similar to the current single emitter Mag Dropin.
> 
> Greg I have 5 partially completed on the workbench. Hopefully I will have them ready by tomorrow.



Timing is not my speciality.

I was out Thursday night. Checked the website this morning and they were gone already.


----------



## brunt_sp

It looks as though this is going to happen all the time to me also. 
I was after the M60 mod because it's driven at 1000 mA. I'm going to have to settle for the Bog premium plus or the Lighthound drop-in.


----------



## Bushman5

Gene/Cathy, i LOVE my "C" drop in!!! thank you! :twothumbs 

question: on the specs it states: "The current output to the led at 3c cells is 1000ma and 600ma for 2c cells."

does this mean (noob here :duh2: ) that with 3 cells at 1000ma the light will be brighter?


----------



## Gene43

Yes, it needs about 3.2-3.4v for full (1000ma) output. It will be brighter on 3 cells.


----------



## Bushman5

yippee! runs out to find a 4C maglite......:devil:


----------



## stitch_paradox

I'm definitely interested in #2 and #3!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kurni

I'm interested in 3-led drop-in, I hope it would work with 6D mag.


----------



## brunt_sp

Gene. Any chance of producing a drop-in for a Surefire KT4 turbohead ? I'm sure ones of your quality would sell well.


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini

Yes, and don't forget that some of us are looking for a MN11 replacement drop-in for the SureFire M3 without the Turbohead.

You produce incredible products, Gene. Thank-you for doing so.

Frank


----------



## djblank87

All of Genes items are top dogs in my book, super customer service, fast shipping and his items have that feel that someone took a lot of time on it, not just threw it toghter. 

Gene, great stuff I can't wait to buy more, I just got the M60 Q4 and of course I was amazed again .

Keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## djblank87

Great talking to you today Gene and best of luck to you with your projects and I might just see you at SHOT this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## iocheretyanny

New offering: MagLite Quad Drop-in - what is the expected run time on 4D?


----------



## adamlau

brunt_sp said:


> Any chance of producing a drop-in for a Surefire KT4 [and millennium TurboHeads]?


Or a 2.8V-4.2V regulated D26 replacement module?


----------



## Rommul

Any Plans for a P7 Mag Dropin?


----------



## BUZ

Rommul said:


> Any Plans for a P7 Mag Dropin?




X2, would defiantly buy one! :twothumbs


----------



## schiesz

adamlau said:


> Or a 2.8V-4.2V regulated D26 replacement module?



Gene has made a few of these, by special request. Mine says "M30" on the side.

schiesz


----------



## Gene43

I will do some prototyping with P7's when I get a few. The results will determine whether I incorporate them into designs.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## cqbdude

Oh man...a P7 drop in for a Surefire KT4 [and millennium TurboHeads] would be awesome..but will it fit in the hole??


----------



## Rommul

Gene43 said:


> I will do some prototyping with P7's when I get a few. The results will determine whether I incorporate them into designs.
> 
> Thanks, Gene



Sweet!

Hopefully these won't require 4-6 cells like the Quad.

BTW Gene you should really consider doing a low power version of this drop in as well running at say 1400ma outfitted in the customary 2-3 cell and 4-6 cell versions.

I REALLY hope this works out.


----------



## qip

^^^^ what he said

if this has more significantly more output at 1amp than the p4 its a winner


----------



## copperfox

Gene43 said:


> I will do some prototyping with P7's when I get a few. The results will determine whether I incorporate them into designs.
> 
> Thanks, Gene




Any word on this yet?


----------



## Gene43

I've been working on drivers for the P7. I have a few P7's to play with and more on order. I'm shooting for full output on 2-3 NIMH for Mags. We'll see what develops?

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Rommul

Gene43 said:


> I'm shooting for full output on 2-3 NIMH for Mags.



Yes Yes Yes.


----------



## alantch

Gene, any chance of a P7 dropin similar to the M60x series for the SF P/C/Z series?


----------



## Gene43

Hmmm...I really don't know. Just the inductor would nearly fill the driver cavity on the M60. It may be possible at a reduced output (1.5A?). Then there's the question of a suitable optic/reflector.


----------



## nmos

I have a Mag 2D. What do you think about using a 6AA -> 2D series adapter along with the 4-6D Malkoff drop-in vs just sticking with the 2D-3D version. Also Gene, any plans to do a version of the Mag Dropins that have 2 or more levels?

Thanks and good luck with your venture.


----------



## Gene43

Nmos that should work fine, some folks are doing just that. Sorry no plans for a high low, but it could be acomplished with an additional switch in the tailcap introducing a resistor in the circuit.


----------



## Canonista

I'd love to see a one-off variant of the 3-LED light that functions as a 3rd brake light. Red LEDs, a weatherproof housing, and the ability to run off 12volts would cost how much more?:twothumbs


----------



## iocheretyanny

Any 10% sales coming up ?


----------



## Sgt. LED

Gene, any possibility of discussing a SSC P4 U2SWOI drop in that's flexible enough for 1 17650 to 3 CR123's input and a drive level that gets me 180/200 lumens out the front?

I am on Cree overload and wanted something besides optics. I love the optics of yours that I have but sometimes you just crave something different!

Do I have a shot at all?


----------



## etc

I love the 3D Mag drop in, and now just got M60, before I even got the SF 9P.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gene43

Sgt. I sent a PM to you.


----------



## iocheretyanny

Question for the 2-3 C/D drop in's.

If I plan to use NIMH should I buy a 3C or a 4C Mag host?

Since NIMH is 1.2 instead of 1.5 Volts I am wonderign if 4-cell host is feasable?
Thanks.


----------



## divine

How many more U-bin Seouls do you have? I'm curious to see what the specs on the Mag modules will be with U2's.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

divine said:


> How many more U-bin Seouls do you have? I'm curious to see what the specs on the Mag modules will be with U2's.



It is the V bin Seoul P4's that we should be looking for to upgrade the U bins. A few of them are out and were used in the latest GatLight.

Bill


----------



## divine

I think there's a bigger gap between U and U2 than there is between U2 and V. :thinking:


----------



## Gene43

I'v been using U2's for several months now.

Gene


----------



## Rommul

What's the status on the P7 dropins?

BTW I love my triple.


----------



## Gene43

I'm still waiting on a decent reflector/optic to show its face.


----------



## Rommul

Oh I thought it would be a dropin along the lines of the C&D Seoul dropins that could be used with a regular mag reflector.


----------



## etc

M60 in Surefire 9P. Tried primaries, now will try Li-Ion 17500, 18500 and also 18650.


----------



## iocheretyanny

For the tripple dropin it is recommended to use NIMH and not Alkaline, but what happens on alkaline?

Will it be less brightness? will the batteries explode?

Thanks.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

It will be less bright. Alkalines just kind of suck for anything like this. This is because alkaline cells have trouble delivering enough current (amps) due to their high internal resistance. It will still work, nothing should blow up, but you'll get better results in both brightness and runtime from NiMh.


----------



## etc

FYI, Alkalines work OK in regular 1-LED drop-in in 3D Mag. Or with the 4xC configuration in 3D Mag.

But NiMH have better run time it seems, and a flatter curve if I am not mistaken.


----------



## wheel

*Malkoff Devices*

I had the distinct pleasure of meeting Gene and Cathy last week and let me tell you that they are about the nicest people you could ever meet. I wanted a LED Drop In for my 6P and 2 cell mag. The quality of both devices was beyond what I had expected. I finally decided on the M60 which has the best throw for a LED that I have seen so far. The Mag drop in has transformed my mag into the 21st century and is now useful once again. I liked the mag drop in so much, that I had to pull out an old 3 cell mag. With in two minutes I swapped the drop in over to the 3 cell and the performance difference was overwhelming.

I encourage all my fellow light enthusiasts to check out Gene's workmanship and quality products.

Malkoff Devices


----------



## rockz4532

dumb question: is the optic a reflector or a lens? it kinda looks like a lens in the pic


----------



## Policetacteam

Gene,

Any chances of ever developing an LED drop in for the Streamlight SL-20 series of lights. There are alot of officers who use the SL-20X lights for duty that would be excited to see your drop in for this classic light!


----------

